# Megs v Blackfire



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Megs Endurance or Blackfire long lasting tyre gel. The BF is twice the price is it twice as good?


----------



## TDK (Aug 5, 2006)

I prefer the finish that Blackfire gives, but it doesn't last as long as Megs, especially if it rains as the Blackfire is water based whereas the Megs is oil based.

I tend to use Blackfire in the summer and Megs in the winter.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Blackfire for me every time. I have just changed from megs


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

blackfire gave me 3 weeks protection!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I've always used megs. I quite like the look of Blackfire in the write ups on here but at twice the price, I'm not sure it's worth it if the durability is just the same. I get a few weeks from the Endurance as long as the rain stays off.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Blackfire long lasting tyre gel. The BF is twice the price is it twice as good?


Not if you know someone in the know


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

I've been trying the Blackfire gel recently but, not having tried the Meguiar's one, can't compare the looks or longevity. 

One thing though - at £15 it is expensive and, being mail order only, it's also a minor inconvenience to get hold of. I'll not bother again - as you infer, it seems unlikely that it's 'twice as good' as the Meguiar's gel which also happens to be widely available in the shops.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Not if you know someone in the know


Now whatever could you mean by that:lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Jim said:


> I've been trying the Blackfire gel recently but, not having tried the Meguiar's one, can't compare the looks or longevity.
> 
> One thing though - at £15 it is expensive and, being mail order only, it's also a minor inconvenience to get hold of. I'll not bother again - as you infer, it seems unlikely that it's 'twice as good' as the Meguiar's gel which also happens to be widely available in the shops.


Good point:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Now whatever could you mean by that:lol:


:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


Custom Detailers said:


> :thumb:


I'll speak to you later, Graham. I'm off to the piccys


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

lets be brutally honest, neither are going to "protect" anything to do with the tyre anyway so its a visual thing... Whatever looks best would be the better option.

Personally i use cheapy turtle wax "wet n black" stuff and it lasts long enough


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I love the blackfire. It doesn't splash and I love the finish it gives. I look at so many writeups on here and it looks as if they don't even use a tyre shine!! It is expensive at £15 but then so is everything else in this detailing game :lol:


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> I love the blackfire. It doesn't splash and I love the finish it gives. I look at so many writeups on here and it looks as if they don't even use a tyre shine!! It is expensive at £15 but then so is everything else in this detailing game :lol:


but most of the products kind of do something important, wax for exampe, tyre shine is 100% purely visual (dont forget your only applying it to one sidewall) so dont fool yourself into thinking its protection, In the same way APC has recently been "reviewed" on here, expensive tyre shine products I cant justify.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I didn't say it protects the tyres br3n


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Only a looks product. I think that most of us buy products for the way they make the car look, protection is another valid reason too though.

I've been using megs and was happy with it, but i tried blackfire for the past month, i don't find much difference between in durability (both don't like wet weather) or looks either (maybe megs is more wet look/shiney). I don't think it is worth twice the price and the megs is available in shops too.

So when the black fire runs out i dont think i'll replace it. 
If any one know of a good tyre dressing that lasts longer and doesn't wimp out with a bit of rain please advice us all.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

But the thing with Blackfire is its Water based unlike megs which is oil based and will eventually dry the yres out make them brown and crack (it happened on my tyres on the car) i loved megs endurance thats all that was used on thyem until i noticed that now only use Blackfire and not had any of the staining problems.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

leroy said:


> Only a looks product. I think that most of us buy products for the way they make the car look, protection is another valid reason too though.
> 
> I've been using megs and was happy with it, but i tried blackfire for the past month, i don't find much difference between in durability (both don't like wet weather) or looks either (maybe megs is more wet look/shiney). I don't think it is worth twice the price and the megs is available in shops too.
> 
> ...


Try Here : 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71932&page=2.
This may alleviate some of our problems. I believe the Raceglaze one is quite good, oil based too. Yet to try some, may try and track down a sample if anybody has some ..............:thumb:


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

I was wonderering on the long term effects of water and oil based tyre products. Thanks Custom D. Evens out some of the points for blackfire.
Yeah i've read some good stuff about race glaze but after paying out for blackfire after reading up on it, i too would prefer a sample before buying again, but as with most things its a trial and error game so i guess its out with the wallet, again.

And still on the megs - blackfire debate i put some blackfire on clean dry tyres sunday and after all the rain over monday tuesday i wish i hadn't bothered. I'm going to invest in something with Super durability???


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Long time user of Endurance, but fancied the BF, so tried it, & TBH, no different to Endurance visualy, & agreed, its doesnt last as long.

Currently trying out the ZAINO tyre product, 1st impressions are good, we'll see how it is come friday after a weeks worth of spinning, or in milage terms about 500mile.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Blackfire is now 'Polycharged', will that have any difference on longevity in the wet winter months......?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

dibbs26 said:


> Blackfire is now 'Polycharged', will that have any difference on longevity in the wet winter months......?


thats the very question i was about to ask. pretty much anyway.

Graham, does the polycharging make any difference, i know you love the stuff


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

The age old question. I've got a test running at the moment. I'll post the result on here this weekend. But i my opinion i don't think its(blackfire) worth twice the money i find they both give similar results.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

How does the Blackfire compare to Z16 I wonder?
Anybody tried it?


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

Its a much better product than Z16 IMHO, I really didn't like Z16 at all.


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

z16 all the way...3 thin layers 10 min apart and final wipe with applicator at the end and its by far the best tyre product on the market.


----------



## ashgregs72 (Sep 27, 2008)

Where Can I Get Blackfire From


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll be switching to the Meguiars Endurance gel soon.. I've been using Swissvax Pneu for a while - I don't know if it protects the tyre or not, but you get some beading on the rubber as well (like on a wax)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find nothing wrong with the megs gel


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ashgregs72 said:


> Where Can I Get Blackfire From


WWW.POLISHEDBLISS.CO.UK


----------

